
Show HN: Nx-go, a plugin to use Go in a Nx workspace - beeman
https://github.com/nx-go/nx-go
======
beeman
Hey there, today I created a plugin that enables using Go in a Nx Workspace.

For those if you unfamiliar with Nx: Nx combines a monorepo structure with CLI
tools to develop and manage 1 or more applications and libraries in the same
repo. It encourages code collaboration, unified testing, and optimizes builds
and testing performance by caching.

I have been using Nx for most of my frontend and Node applications.

I'm now learning Go and having this plugin allows me to use it in a familiar
structure.

Happy to answer any questions :)

